# New here



## DannyN (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I just wanted to introduce myself, I live in the US and I keep 0 mantids so far, but I keep many reptiles, especially chameleons, and a few phasmids and assorted roaches, as well as feeder roaches  

I hope to soon get some mantids from Yen_saw


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from California! Also, preview the new calendar with member pics available starting today! http://www.lulu.com/content/lulustudio-cal...alendar/8100708


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here. I hope you'll get into keeping a few mantids in the future.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 21, 2009)

I share your interest in those other species and keep some of each!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello! I think you'll like it here =)


----------



## ismart (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

